# Need inspiration/motivation to start working on project



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, I currently have a build a project in C++ for 4th sem CASE lab. I've decided to make an application regarding quiz. The user would select the subjects of his/her choice adn enter a time period. Questions will then randomly come oit in that time interval. Now, this is not a very interesting to work on (at least for me). So can anyone please give me some motivation/inspiration to start working on this project? Also, if you can, then suggest what else should I add to this app.


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

Good design of the software is always helpful, both to the the teacher who reads your code and to you when you debug.
i created a similiar application in Java when i was in 10th class. It was a computer hardware store.. where user used text input to navigate through the program and buy parts of their choice. Some tips for you..

1. While naming functions/objects/variables it is helpful to give them a real name instead of something generic. It helps when the program gets large. Instead of names like f1, n2.. give real names like question1, marks etc.

2. Always separate interface from the processing portion of the code.

Thats all.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> Good design of the software is always helpful, both to the the teacher who reads your code and to you when you debug.
> i created a similiar application in Java when i was in 10th class. It was a computer hardware store.. where user used text input to navigate through the program and buy parts of their choice. Some tips for you..
> 
> 1. While naming functions/objects/variables it is helpful to give them a real name instead of something generic. It helps when the program gets large. Instead of names like f1, n2.. give real names like question1, marks etc.
> ...


Thanks for the effort, but I'm a noob in programming. I've been coding from a few years and know the importance of well-written/structured code. What I was asking was of some functionalities/features that I could add to the application. And some motivation


----------

